# I'm Back :)



## cjc (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi All! Its been I believe 2 years since ive been on! I went and had a baby and you know, life happened! 

We have recently just bought a new 5 acre farm that we are building a new house on. My cattle herd has grown to 16! Last time I posted I was talking about our new bottle calves. Well I kept a bunch of them and have now bred them and have been enjoying them and their calves. I cannot tell you how rewarding it has been to raise a calf up on a bottle and then watch them raise their calves. Pulls on my heart strings!

Our egg business has been doing well and I am adding 400 new hens to our new property. Which will bring us to a total of 600 hens. I have found an easy well to sell these back into the community and its been great. Just wanted to update you all. I am back


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 29, 2019)

Great pictures!  Congradulations  on the baby, the egg business and your growing herd of cows.....and a new house, ..... you have been very busy


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats on all the good stuff!!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 30, 2019)

Glad to see you back.  Did you ever sell the jersey that wouldn't let you graft a calf on?  I know you really wanted her for milk and feeding a calf and she wasn't working out.  It is great to see your bottle babies now being moms themselves.  The calf is cute.  Your  baby is about 2-2 1/2 now?    Good luck with the new house too.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2019)

Glad to have you back! New baby, calves, chickens, land, House, ain’t life great! Can’t wait to hear more about your new farm!


----------



## cjc (Oct 30, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Glad to see you back.  Did you ever sell the jersey that wouldn't let you graft a calf on?  I know you really wanted her for milk and feeding a calf and she wasn't working out.  It is great to see your bottle babies now being moms themselves.  The calf is cute.  Your  baby is about 2-2 1/2 now?    Good luck with the new house too.




I did sell her! I sold her to a couple that lives up northern BC and they are using her and her last calf for milk! Was really a great place to send her off. They use her milk to make Paneer for the local Punjabi community. 

I see you on cattle today as well Jan! My son is about 2.5 thanks for remembering. We are just starting to get him ready to start mutton busting. He is rip roaring and ready to go.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 30, 2019)

Time flies  !!!!!!  Glad that you got a home for the jersey since it wasn't a good fit for you.  Plus you were  expecting and all..... Bet he is going to be cute on the mutton busting....


----------



## CarpCharacin (Oct 30, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------

